# co-sleeping with a preemie?



## cherrylips100

AnyCan anyone give me any advice on co-sleeping with a preemie? I have 5 week old towns who absolutely hate their cot. We've tried swaddling, sleeping them apart, keeping a bedside light on etc but they refuse to settle. We put them in bed with us last night as a last resort and they immediately went to sleep and I must admit I love having them next to me. I followed the advice of using blankets, sleeping them on my side of the bed but can't help but worry as they are so small. Has anyone co slept with a little baby?


----------



## MindUtopia

How much do they weigh? Not that it matters really because I can't imagine co-sleeping would be any different with small babies (assuming they're healthy) than with any other. I can't give advice on the preemie thing, but my daughter was born at 37 weeks (so term, but barely) and was 6lbs 9oz at birth, but then lost a lot of weight the first month so was smaller for a bit. We've co-slept since birth (she's now 10 months) and it's been great. You might try a co-sleeping cot if you feel nervous about having them actually in the bed. We did use one for a bit once she got too big for being in the bed (then my husband got moved to the floor so she could come back!). Some people find having them in their own space reassuring. Otherwise, I can't think of a nicer and more natural way to sleep and I can't imagine there would be any issues with preemies who co-sleep, especially as they're now 5 weeks.


----------



## cherrylips100

Just noticed I'd posted in the wrong section so thanks for replying. They're just over 5lb now, I did think about buying one of those co-sleeper cots but I think its the softness and warmth of the bed they like. I think we'll carry on and see how it goes, I guess I just wanted some reassurance that I was doing the right thing so thankyou :)


----------



## AP

I love co-sleeping but it's something I flat out refused to do with our preemie. Granted she was 13 weeks early, and ventilated and CPAP for a while, so that wasn't in her favour. 
Did you babies have any issues breathing? How early were they? Is everything as "term" would be? I think it would make a difference to how I would feel about it. Preemies are in the higher risk catergory for SIDS and it's not recommended but I've yet to see more on why.


> The risks of co-sleeping are also increased if your baby:
> 
> Was born premature (37 weeks or less).
> Had a low birth weight (less than 2.5kg or 5.5lb).
> Has a fever or any signs of illness.

However you sound reasonably confident so as long as you ensure everything's done safely, then I can't see why not


----------



## cherrylips100

They were 35+4, with one having a minor issue for a week but was due to being born via csec rather than an underlying problem. I wouldn't consider it if they were early preemies. It's such a tough decision, I might try and sneak them on their cot again but not holding out much hope!
Do you still co-sleep?


----------



## AP

I never co-slept with my preemie but I did with my term baby.


----------



## 4 boys

Personally I wouldn't premature or term..if anything had to happen you'd never forgive yourself sorry :hugs:


----------



## AP

Co-Sleeping is as safe as cot sleeping if done correctly.
https://www.askdrsears.com/topics/h...problems/sleep-safety/safe-co-sleeping-habits

The issue specifically here on this thread is whether it is indeed safe with a preterm infant


----------



## misspriss

I waited until my preemie was past his original due date and over 5lbs. Other than that, I have coslept with him since. He never had any breathing problems, just small - had to wait for him to gain weight and eat on his own.

He was born at 33+5, 3lbs 15oz.


----------



## Pearls18

Don't know about early babies sorry, but have you considered a cot by the side of the bed and taking one side off if you're concerned about bed sharing? Can be a cheaper option than a co sleeping cot.


----------



## lozzy21

My LO was born at 35 weeks but I wasn't comfortable bed sharing until she was past her due date. If I were to do it again I think I would be kicking OH out of the bed so they had a full side to themselfs.


----------



## Celesse

My sister has a bednest to allow her to co-sleep with her 26weeker who is now 39weeks adjusted.


----------

